

Show HN: Oneshar.es - centdev

Been looking to just work on projects of any kind to learn different things.  Spent a lunch time putting together a simple site to help people share private information that expire.<p>I understand its pretty basic and probably not too useful, but I think its better to work on something (anything) during down times to keep motivated.<p>Interested in how useful or lack thereof the HN community thinks of it and anything interesting I can add to it.<p>Thanks!
Cent
======
centdev
The link: <http://oneshar.es>

------
angryasian
site is down

~~~
centdev
please retry <http://oneshar.es/>

